
Show HN: Cocoa native Slack desktop app (kickstarter) - chubs
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2137936555/taut-the-fast-beautiful-macos-native-slack-app
======
wingerlang
> If this project is successfully funded, I'll check with the Slack company
> that there are no issues with this going forwards.

Why not ask them right now, or even earlier than that?

> The Slack macOS app is slow and ugly.

Personally I don't see what's so ugly about this app. And in fact, it is one
of the only "html" apps I've not minded using, normally I despise them.

------
hijinks
there's nothing to show here just a kickstarter link with no mockups or
anything.

------
iEchoic
I've never had trouble with Slack's OS X app, what's wrong with it?

~~~
ruler88
Yea i agree, Slack's native app is pretty good in terms of design and
performance. This is totally unnecessary.

